# If you want a huge tip get a rolls royce



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

*Uber Pool in Rolls Royce Ghost ($5,000 Tip)*


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nina2 said:


> *Uber Pool in Rolls Royce Ghost ($5,000 Tip)*


.LEAVE THE KEYS IN YOURS.

then i will " get one" . . .


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)




----------

